# Forellenrute für den Bach



## Zander34 (25. Juli 2022)

Suche spinnrute für das Angeln auf Forellen überwiegend am Bach 

1000er Shimano 
Er werden ausschließlich hardbaits wie Spinner und wobbler genutzt 

Rute sollte zweiteilig sein und Im Bereich von 1,85m bis 2,10m Länge sein. Wurfgewicht ruhig etwas mehr fals es mal an einen skandinavischen Bach oder kleinen Fluss geht 

Ködergewicht Max 8g 

Hatte mal eine Abu Garcia Rocksweeper nano 1,85cm 10-30g welche ich leider verkauft habe. Diese Rute hat mir von der Charakterisierung gut gefallen 

Preis erstmal  nebensächlich


----------



## BaFO (26. Juli 2022)

Hey,

für dein Vorhaben könnte die „Sportex Curve Spin“ passen.
Gibts sowohl in 1,80m als auch in 2,10m und bis 20g Wg. Die durchgehende Aktion sollte fürs Forellenangeln passen.
Die Ausstattung der Rute passt auch für ihren Preis (~100€).
Gab hier auch nen Lesertest mit der Rute, vllt finden sich da noch Infos.

Ansonsten wäre vllt die Zeck Cherry Stick etwas. Auch aus der Maß Beat Serie von ABU könnte was passendes dabei sein.  
LG Max


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Juli 2022)

Für das Ködergewicht verwende ich eine selbstgebaute Rute auf Basis eines CMW DS1 und kann den empfehlen falls selbst bauen in Frage kommt.






						CMW Spin System MS Blank – CMW Rutenbau und Angelgeräte
					






					www.cmw-angeln.de


----------



## fwde (26. September 2022)

Auch ich suche eine neue Forellenrute für den Bach

Ich möchte mein Spinruten-Forellen Equipment für den Bach und kleinen See (kein Forellen Puff) auswechseln verbessern
Ich kann zwar alles werfen, aber besonders die Sportex ist mir einfach zu wabbelig und ich spüre zu wenig. Geflochtene Schnur 0,07, FC Vorfach 60 cm
Verwendet werden Spoons - Blinker von 1.5 bis 3.5g, kleine Mepps Spinner, Gummiköder (Keitech, Reins, ..) bis max. 2", kleine Wobbler
Ausgeben möchte ich max. 100 € für eine Forellen Ersatzrute. Die Länge sollte im Bereich von 180cm bis max. 200 cm sein und 2-teilig


Sportex Black Arrow G2 BA2122 - 1g - 7g - 210 cm - 2 teiligSHIMANO Zodias 264UL-2 Solid Spin - 1.5g - 5g - 193 cm - 2 teilig

Wäre da evtl. die aktuelle *Shimano Technium Trout Area Serie* eine Alternative ?


----------



## Mescalero (26. September 2022)

Die Area-Ruten wabbeln wahrscheinlich fast alle. Ich stand vor einem dreiviertel Jahr vor demselben Problem und hatte unzählige Ruten in der Hand. 
Für Spoons und andere Köder, die nicht weiter animiert werden sollen, sind diese weichen Ruten super aber bei Gummis kommen sie an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. September 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Auch ich suche eine neue Forellenrute für den Bach
> 
> Ich möchte mein Spinruten-Forellen Equipment für den Bach und kleinen See (kein Forellen Puff) auswechseln verbessern
> Ich kann zwar alles werfen, aber besonders die Sportex ist mir einfach zu wabbelig und ich spüre zu wenig. Geflochtene Schnur 0,07, FC Vorfach 60 cm
> ...


Also wen dich die Optik nicht stört wäre die vielleicht was für dich.
Ich fische die mit ner ähnlichen Schnur und Vorfach.
Glaub ist gad ne 0,08 er Kairiki drauf.
Damit spürst schon Kisigen Grund usw mit Jigs.
Ich fische Hauptsächlich mit kleinen Gummis und Spoons.
Aber auch kleine Wobbler.









						MAGIC TROUT Bloody Sword 2,20m 1-8g kaufen | Tackle-deals.eu, 92,97 €
					

MAGIC TROUT Bloody Sword 2,20m 1-8g jetzt günstig online kaufen · Schnelle Lieferung · Versandkostenfrei ab 29 € in DE




					www.tackle-deals.eu
				




Ich fische meist auch nur an kleinen Flüsschen oder Bächen.
Ab und zu mal am Baggersee.


----------



## fwde (27. September 2022)

Danke, aber wäre mir zu lang mit 220 cm

PS: Habe mir jetzt die Daiwa Silver Creek UL Fast Spoon 1.70m 0,5 5g für einen fuffy bestellt


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (27. September 2022)

Ich kann dir die Shiamano Zodias empfehlen. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Längen und WG-Klassen. Ich fische sie in 2,03m und 3-10g. Preis: etwa 180 Euro.
Besonders an der Rute ist der Griff. Der besteht nämlich aus nacktem Carbon. Genau deshalb nutze ich die Rute gerne beim Waten. Taucht der Griff mal ins Wasser saugt er sich nicht mit Wasser voll und trocknet schnell wieder.

Edit: habe überlesen, dass du bereits eine Entscheidung getroffen hast. Aber vielleicht nützt meine Empfehlung ja noch jemand anderem.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2022)

Wertachfischer_KF schrieb:


> Ich kann dir die Shiamano Zodias empfehlen. Die gibt es in verschiedenen Längen und WG-Klassen. Ich fische sie in 2,03m und 3-10g. Preis: etwa 180 Euro.



Gute Rute und schon für 151 inkl. Versand zu bekommen:








						Shimano The NEW Zodias Spinning 268L-2 264UL2 264ULS2 Solid 268ML2 270M2 NEW OVP  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Shimano The NEW Zodias Spinning 268L-2 264UL2 264ULS2 Solid 268ML2 270M2 NEW OVP in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Forelle74 (28. September 2022)

fwde schrieb:


> Danke, aber wäre mir zu lang mit 220 cm
> 
> PS: Habe mir jetzt die Daiwa Silver Creek UL Fast Spoon 1.70m 0,5 5g für einen fuffy bestellt


Die gibts doch in verschiedenen Längen.


----------

